

Why working from home or Starbucks is a bad idea - chris100
http://venturebeat.com/2010/11/02/5-reasons-working-from-home-or-starbucks-is-a-bad-idea/

======
symkat
This article seems a bit misleading to me. First, it starts on the premise
that working from home or Starbucks is what a lot of bootstrap companies do
and _think_ it's good and keeping costs down.

Then it leads into why building a company is this environment is bad. Your
employees are going to start looking for other startups, you don't have enough
whiteboard to map things out.

It seems to me that the reasons for needing "30,000" square feet of office
space are applicable to a financed company, not so much a bootstrap. I don't
think the argument that's being made here is supported by the arguments for
it.

From my own experience at least in building random projects out, Starbucks
works really well for me. I bring headphones, so the distractions of the
"annoying person on the phone" don't really apply. It helps me focus because
it does get rid of the distractions of home, without adding any distractions.

~~~
mgkimsal
It wasn't implying 30,000 feet of space. He was referring to the '30,000 foot
view' - the 'high view' of the project/company. It's easy to have a 'big
picture view' of things at a coffee shop - "we'll have a login screen here!" -
but you can't map out how you want it to work without delving in to more
details than is practical to do in a public space.

